# "Best" plow tires for '95 Jeep Wrangler - stock?



## info4tim

Need your opinions please, on the "best" plow tires for a '95 Jeep Wrangler stock. Came across these Firestones - don't know diddly about them, but wow, are they CHEAP!
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Firestone&tireModel=Winterforce+UV&partnum=275SR5FWFUV&vehicleSearch=true&fromCompare1=yes&autoMake=Jeep&autoYear=1995&autoModel=Wrangler&autoModClar=&tab=Specs
Any thoughts, ideas? I'm in Central NJ.

Thanx so much in advance!
-Tim


----------



## JCByrd24

Those should work well, I've had a few friends run them and they do well in the snow. General altimax artic are what I run on my Jetta TDI and they turned it into a tank in the snow and are super quiet on dry roads and reasonably priced as well.


----------



## bschurr

Tim - 
There is no reason that those shouldn't be great in central NJ for the limited amount of snow that we get.


----------



## mtnxtreme

I run those on my work van pretty good,kinda low mileage tire though, but never used on a plow truck. Best snow design I ever used was the Armstrong Norseman, no longer made, but the same tread design was taken by Dick Cepek and used in his Fun Country2 tire, a little pricey but no better snow traction and I've plowed for years, 3rd generation, we always used Norseman, now Fun Country.


----------



## theplowmeister

The *BEST *tire for plowing is the *Blizzak*


----------



## road2damascus

Blizzak. Yokahama geolander i/t. Cooper m+s. Firestone winter force. For winter tires.

All terrain. Load c general grabber at2, bfgoodrich at. Goodyear duratrac. Michelin at2


----------



## sjwrangler

*Size?*



theplowmeister;1669468 said:


> The *BEST *tire for plowing is the *Blizzak*


I had trouble finding Blizzaks for my 92, what size do you have on your 95?

I have stock size wheels, and a set of OEM wheels.


----------



## Antlerart06

Hankooks make good snow http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...88ACA3FBD340DFED750176307B4D3&selectedIndex=0
Im on my 4th winter on mine Still have over half tread I have studs in mine Since we get a lot of ice


----------



## ken643

I agree with plowmeister, Bizzacks are awesome, ill never use anything else for snow plowing, however they come off in summer. They will wear to fast , very soft compound but unstoppable on snow and ice.


----------



## 32vld

You could not give, you could not pay me to put Firestones on my SUV or truck.

My son likes BFG AT KO's on his Colorado and I as the same about them on my Jeep TJ unlimited.


----------



## RH31379

We have these on one of our wranglers and they are unbelievable. I used to have them on my ford bronco ii and now put a full set on the wrangler. price is good. got them from tire rack last year


----------



## Whiffyspark

32vld;1729145 said:


> You could not give, you could not pay me to put Firestones on my SUV or truck.
> 
> My son likes BFG AT KO's on his Colorado and I as the same about them on my Jeep TJ unlimited.


What's your beef with Firestone's?


----------



## 32vld

Whiffyspark;1731023 said:


> What's your beef with Firestone's?


On cars I had very poor wet road traction with two different cars with Firestones.

Set of Firestones came on my 01 Suburban. Poor snow traction.

Michelin LTX made the Suburban fell like I had just put lockers on to describe how much better they were then the Firestones.

My Jeep is the best going through snow vehicle I ever had. It came with Good Year wranglers.

The Jeep is now better with the BFG AT KO.

Do not remember the tires my son's Colorado has new. Though he says his truck is better in the snow now with the BFG AT KO.


----------

